# Before & After Pics for the T BUllet challenge go here



## crazycal1

right all entrants except splint mysterio are to be post up their before and after pics here in what 2 weeks time?

thread isnt for talking sht in..:becky:

london what ever you post in here is your is your final pics.


----------



## London1976

I will see you in 2 weeks.


----------



## crazycal1

thats not your sister is it?


----------



## London1976

How u get a pic of her cal lol. Na really they are my pics. I've made progress that's why you repped me


----------



## crazycal1

thats pity rep..like a pity fcuk lmao


----------



## London1976

deep down u know I'm looking good, if u don't wanna admit it that's ok cal.


----------



## darren grens

t bullet waste of time dbol is better get the real stuff better gains knowing side affects what you could get., 100 years worth of knowledge on top of it


----------



## franki3

darren grens said:


> t bullet waste of time dbol is better get the real stuff better gains knowing side affects what you could get., 100 years worth of knowledge on top of it


Nonsense!!!!

How can you say that I've used d-bol a few times and I've had better gains off h-drol and t- bullets you can't compare everyone the same you might get better gains off dbol but I didn't and I know plenty of others aswell as me.

So your statment is incorrect!!!


----------



## yannyboy

I got better gains off an M-Drol cycle I did a while back, but also got loads more sides.

For this reason, I won't use prohormones again.


----------



## guvnor82

im with franki better results off supperdrol then dbol. does mess with my sex drive a little though.


----------



## London1976

T bullets are not for wimps so stick to d bol lol


----------



## crazycal1

maybe pro hormones or pro steroids should stop being looked at as a step towards the real thing..

cos they are the real thing...

you`ll need a or wont need a pct same as if you did any fcuking oral...

fcuking sick of saying it lol..

as london says.. its not for wimps...

a wimp would stop taking it after 2 weeks..

i lasted just under 3 weeks lol

i`ll be having my pics taken next weekend guys.

fat loss is not what i`d hoped to acheive tho..

lol am expecting zero separation still...

maybe thats a next goal...


----------



## aka

go on boys, lets see your gains

Here the wimps can't wait to swap sides and beat you all on gains, hahaha

London, so far you are the most convincing


----------



## crazycal1

convicing what?

its his girlish hips lol..


----------



## London1976

No more pics I'm afraid. My pics are up already so no more of my slim hips ok


----------



## London1976

akalatengo said:


> London, so far you are the most convincing


I have to agree with you mate


----------



## crazycal1

post before and after pics u p in here then dude.


----------



## London1976

All my before pix are on this forum, I don't have any in pc


----------



## crazycal1

so how you gonna post new ones up?

just link them to this page dude, judge doug is gonna wanna see em all side by side..


----------



## EXTREME

Ok Boys, where's th evidence?

It's all been talk and bravado until now so it's time to post your pictures, if you have the minerals that is.

Oh and Darren, if you've not tried the T-Bullets shut the fcuk up (my spelling mistake was a deliberate one).

How can you pass comment on something you haven't tried dummy? We have champion cage fighters, bodybuilders, strongmen and powerlifters all raving how great this product is and you come along with the brain dead comment "get some dbol" and don't explain your reasoning.

Please tell us why anyone should listen your your advice rather than EVERYONE else who's used T-Bullet? And do you even know if you're getting real dbol?


----------



## franki3

That's why I used the words nonsense!!


----------



## aka

Extreme said:


> Ok Boys, where's th evidence?
> 
> It's all been talk and bravado until now so it's time to post your pictures, if you have the minerals that is.


x2, yeah lets see it

I have one week left until I start training again but unfortunately have come down with a bad throat bug so I will be doing bullets soon.

As I said before can't vote for anyone until pics are up


----------



## crazycal1

mine`ll be up at the weekend..

just call me the milkman..cos i always deliver..:becky:

oh and i have a cold lol


----------



## aka

TheCrazyCal said:


> mine`ll be up at the weekend..


do you have the hair dresser and the make up artist coming to assist you


----------



## franki3

Soon as I get back from the tanning booth I'll put them up!

Mine will be put up Sunday probably!!


----------



## aka

franki3 said:


> Soon as I get back from the tanning booth I'll put them up!
> 
> Mine will be put up Sunday probably!!


_____________________

"nothing great in the world has been accomplished without passion"


----------



## London1976

mine was up 2 weeks ago


----------



## aka

London1976 said:


> mine was up 2 weeks ago


you are the sole winner, congrats


----------



## London1976

After bullets and im looking now for some before


----------



## London1976

The bottom right hand side pic is before bullets, not much of a change but its still a change


----------



## splinter1466867924

Going for the more tough guy look eh london?


----------



## London1976

Well living in the east end I have to look tough lol


----------



## sniper300c

you can definatly see a difference though london


----------



## London1976

sniper300c said:


> you can definatly see a difference though london


thanks sniper


----------



## crazycal1

but is being fatter a gain?


----------



## London1976

Show me where the fat is on my body cal.


----------



## London1976

Also I'm still a 30 waist too


----------



## darren grens

soz what i ment people was there is a 100 years of knowlage on dbol a t bullet there is next to none there both sort of the same its real because it is by sb labs got the stamp but its cycrle not a star hmmmm???. got some oxytone 50s


----------



## darren grens

and good gains bro


----------



## crazycal1

theres fat all over ya abs lol

you could shave with me abs theyre so sharp  (fingers crossed)


----------



## London1976

I like keeping my abs warm in this cold weather. I'm still doing a slow bulk but when I finally do cut then its a whole new board game. I'm pretty sure the bullets finished yonks ago, so why is it taking so long with all these pics. my last pic was 1 week before my bullets compared to the ones next to them ill say its a huge difference. I don't wanna see pics from 3 months ago cause that's like a 5 months space till now lol. From my before and after is 6 weeks


----------



## crazycal1

more fool you bud...

i havent finished mine yet..


----------



## London1976

Im gonna do another cycle beginning of November.

Week 1 @ 1 capsule

Week 2 @ 2 capsules ( hopefully lol)

Week 3 @ 1 capsule

Week 4 @ 2 capules ( if i last this long)

PCT :der: na wont need one


----------



## aka

London1976 said:


> Im gonna do another cycle beginning of November.
> 
> Week 1 @ 1 capsule
> 
> Week 2 @ 2 capsules ( hopefully lol)
> 
> Week 3 @ 1 capsule
> 
> Week 4 @ 2 capules ( if i last this long)
> 
> PCT :der: na wont need one


will it worth it adding a testosterone supp to that cycle?


----------



## London1976

might get some gaspari nolvadex xt again


----------



## darren grens

dont use nolvadex xt i got bad shutdown on that very low sexdrive angry on it go for somthing like t-911 heard good things about it


----------



## London1976

I'm using it now and I'm fine. I did get angry on the bullets tho.


----------



## crazycal1

are you ready?

i said are you reeeeeadyyyyyyyy!:becky:

oh c`mon your miserable fcuk sacks you gotta have a larrf!


----------



## thetong6969

yeah cal been ready ages lol


----------



## London1976

I was finished last month. This comp has lasted well over a month. Bullets suppose to be 4 weeks not nearly 7-8 lol. Game over lol


----------



## EXTREME

Where are the pictures boys - all talk and no evidence.


----------



## London1976

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/prohormones-legal-performance-enhancers/31794-before-after-pics-t-bullet-challenge-go-here-3.html

Picture with the necklace is before bullets extreme. I put mine up yonks ago when the actual comp REALLY finished. Not 4 weeks after bullets lol


----------



## crazycal1

what are you on about frank only finished his last week dude..

its up to us how we take the bullets...

you chose to finish youre cycle early..

thats your choice :wink:

my practise pics today went..well not good to say the least..


----------



## aka

really nice legs Cal (non gay), get the rest of the pics up ..................

London, are you getting nervous now? can you bit those legs?


----------



## crazycal1

thanks bud..

i`m confident enuff in my sexuality to take a compliment.

altho anyone wanting G 4 P (gay for pay) probs better contact london..

with a shave and those hips he passes for 14 still lmao :becky:

n franks probly parked up at clapham common most evenings looking for errr fares...

the ladies man is all image innit frank..


----------



## London1976

Pmsl @ cal, You love my small hips really, and i'm very happy I look very young, this is because I lead a very healthy life style.


----------



## London1976

Also franki started he's bullets on 10th of last month. So that's 5 weeks then. Still a week behind with the pics which ain't good enough. I took my pics on straight after I finished. Not a week or 2 later lol


----------



## crazycal1

lol with a wig on and some rohypnol, i could be right up your alley dude :nod:


----------



## London1976

akalatengo said:


> really nice legs Cal (non gay), get the rest of the pics up ..................
> 
> London, are you getting nervous now? can you bit those legs?


My legs ain't nowhere near cals but he's legs have not changed since bullets they still look the same.


----------



## London1976

If I were the judge you both would be disqualified. Lol. Way too long with the pics, but I guess you both are finalising things lol


----------



## crazycal1

whats that spec in the mirror in your avatar :becky:

then dude you shouldnt have let me make the rules up as i went along LMFAO

tbh this is right pain in the cnut cos i want to take some proper pics in 3 weeks time.

basically i`m still fatter than planned by a long way


----------



## London1976

Another 3 weeks cal. I can do another cycle then lol. What spec I'm my pic ??

This comp is truly over in my eyes. I agree with ya, you are abit fat but you still have thick abs.


----------



## London1976

Have you thought of using Photoshop cal to hide the fat on your sides


----------



## London1976

Do u shave those bad boys or immac lol


----------



## splinter1466867924

Cal your legs got better from the first pics you posted of them.

Yours abs are clearly more visible then london n franki.

Won it in my eyes!


----------



## London1976

Cal never got abs from bullets tho did he splint. He's abs still would of came through without them. Diet and fatburners is how they come through. Cal you are the winner well done geezer. Everyone will say you won anyway  especially splint lol...it's not an abs competion tho is it.


----------



## splinter1466867924

If you were all on stage.... and I was looking at all 3. Id go cal.

Overall vascularity is a sure winner simply because its [email protected] hard to get to that state.

Was the legs that did it, deffo improvement; albeit even if it is better angling or lighting etc... still looked good!


----------



## London1976

I agree splint and I also agree it's better lighting


----------



## crazycal1

seriously guys every other pic i took came out sht..

yes thats a really great pic, better than they are for sure, but other that one i cant even get something that show them properly..

just either looking like match sticks or no definition..

london mate, youre no longer natural..

if you think dropping bf is easy with drugs try it.

the only part of my training thats gone to plan is my diet.

i set a goal bud and stuck to my plan.

you went on a cut and bulked up..

tbh great difference in a v short space of time.

but from a training point of view pure luck dude.

youve posted up pics of yourself with your abs showing before lol...just..

anyways dont matter what i say, you say or what splint says..

(btw splinty thanks bud..nice of you to say so, but not a foregone conclusion till i get my other pics up..

and of course clapham frank hasnt posted up either yet..

i sense a dark horse there..)

its all rather down to what extreme deems progress..

well ive just been tanned up haha

so fingers crossed i can get a decent pic or 2 tomoz cos londons gonna be unbearable if by a fluke he wins...


----------



## crazycal1

oh i shaved em with clippers lol.

my weight is same now as when i started so bullets will have aided muscle growth at a similar to pace to fat loss.. unbelievably altho the subL test should have helped.

we figure it mustve worked, but i didnt get the well being like last time..

and thats why i restarted the bullets so i could time the end of the test cycle.

btw still have 10 left.

defo starting clomid tomoz.

btw i havent put an ab pic up yet, its not about abs i agree..

its about my legs looking wicked :wink:

1 pic... BOOM!

game over.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927

seen the leg pic on face book mate. Nice seperation


----------



## crazycal1

thanks dude..

i am not worthy....


----------



## crazycal1

(this was slightly older by a few weeks.)


----------



## London1976

put the pics up cal....You are the winner.......:clap2::clap2:

now keep what you have and dont lose it again dude


----------



## crazycal1

failry recent back pic..botu month older than rest..

soz all abit dubious..

b4 & after

View attachment DSC00149.JPG


----------



## crazycal1

ladies and gentleman here we go...:becky:









View attachment DSC00149.JPG


----------



## crazycal1

blah blah blah..

ohh start of a slight vein on last pic on tum


----------



## crazycal1

i have another pic where the definition is all in the other leg..lol hey ho..

was taken just after first leg pic..all about lighting folks...


----------



## crazycal1

no apologies, my arms are crap and next on the list.

calves are always on the list..

looking forward to hearing some constructive criticism other than could be bigger all over lol..

hoping to get some separation somwhere for my next pictures and some vascularity.

as my bf just isnt that low..

sooo after all the trash talking...

who`s the man?


----------



## llkevh

cal can you please post up some details of your cutting diet think it would be helpful, cheers. Legs look good mate :clap2:


----------



## crazycal1

i dont think it`ll be any more helpful than me posting my training routine up..

if i`m brutally honest..

hey Cal howd you train..

2x aweek..

ohh ok so how can i train 3x a week...

my diet is same as posted up post fusion.

it took me down to 11 stone..this time it didnt lol..

i think that might change now ive stopped bullets..

fcuk better take some clomid today lol..

right

3 shakes a day.

oats, nana, natty yoghurt, 2 shots of protein powder and recently half water half milk, but usually all skimmed..love the stuff and cutting it out has made no difference to my body at all..bloating etc..

sometimes a desert spoon of peanut butter, but i`m lazy..

2 cans of tuna and a pint of milk with each = 2 meals.

main meal is whatver i feel like.

meat sarnie, burger n boiled spuds with beans..err spag bog..n tbh a tescos curry once a week cos i got confused and thought there was 17g of fat in a chicken jalfriezi, turns out you times that by 4 lol..

but its all good...

consistency dudes..

that and walking the dogs..but of course shin cramps buggered that up too..

feel free to ignore ^^^^


----------



## London1976

are you gonna start to eat more now cal ??


----------



## crazycal1

no i`m cutting for my pics in 3 weeks time.

that lean veiney pic i use on me site..i wanna get that low at a much heavier weight..

i`m not convinced ive beaten my previous pics with these ones really tho..bigger of course but not as shapely..


----------



## aka

well done Cal, you are looking happier, younger and healthier as well


----------



## ronnie cutler

hang about ... there has been a late entry ...


----------



## splinter1466867924

Guess london got those abs after all...

Cal good stuff all round. Would say working on defining your upper back and getting some more mas on your upper chest.


----------



## crazycal1

agreed splint and in various other areas lol...

but upper chest is almost like my calves for growth.

ive done nothing but incline bench for 5 years..go figure..

john cena hasnt got a great upper chest either..great everything else mind you..

ronnie-who`s that fat ugly gay fcuker??

hang on i`ll get me giorgio pants from the market on and take a few more :becky:

hmm i seem to remember mr.scarb making some idle boasts earlier on the comp..

lets hope his cameras fcuked.


----------



## splinter1466867924

Cal you can do it.... im picturing it now....


----------



## crazycal1

oh yeah that`d do me bud...

i know what youve done you know..

thats you innit...

your way of magnanimously letting me have it, but just letting me know...hahaha


----------



## splinter1466867924

hahahaa... unfortunately not mate 

if the bullets did that... the pope himself would take em.

He's got what I like to call the rubix-cube-pac!

I love how your dp pic is of you with your trousers down... god if anyone sees me at work when im on the forum.... misinterpretation much?


----------



## London1976

Lol I only just saw my face on that fat dude pmsl


----------



## crazycal1

ohhh i think your work colleagues and fellow members here have your inclinations all sussed

i dunno, was hoping to wake up a weiner...

c`mon dougie, we`ve been waiting ages for this...

franks gone AWOL the leg pic obviously had him running for cover...


----------



## EXTREME

C'mon Frankie, what about you?

Cal is there only 1 before pic? I can see a good difference in your lats from the before to the after.

I'm having a quick peep whilst on holiday biut am back thurs and will announce the winner at the weekend, my Mrs will be my co judge, she's a former BNBF Miss Britain (figure) winner and has seen more bodybuilding comps than she'd like to have seen so knows her stuff.


----------



## London1976

Cal 1st

frank 2nd

me 3rd


----------



## crazycal1

ive put up 5 before pics i think...

this is the album theyre all in on FB

Login | Facebook

basically all in order of progression..

yeah i`d like to wait for franks pic..seems abit pointless if not..

yanny where is he dude?


----------



## yannyboy

I saw him yesterday at the Mr Hercules in Colchester. He texted me today about his plans for supplementation in the near future. I won't say anything incase he wants to keep in private.


----------



## London1976

I saw him online earlier cal


----------



## franki3

I am about boys I'm away Friday for a few days I'll try and get pics up by Thursday fellas....

Legs look good cal by the way!!


----------



## crazycal1

good stuff frank


----------



## crazycal1

thought i`d stick an extra one up as im only slightly less of a whore than london..


----------



## London1976

Looking good mate


----------



## London1976

You been on holiday cal


----------



## crazycal1

no matey havent been on hols for more time than i care to mention..almost embarrassing really..

my parents have an apartment on cape verdi just off the coast of africa and ive been trying to go there for the last year..

however that was you just making a daft remark like lol...

last pic i`m actually pumped from training, im stone cold first thing in the morning for the rest of the after shots..

right time to make a slight stepdown on a subject ive laughed about before..

i quite liked bening tanned lol in fact i looked that much better,

i can now FINALLY understand why the fcuk you`d use melanotan...

:becky:


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> I saw him online earlier cal


Bertie smalls is about!!! Lol


----------



## crazycal1

lol have you not heard..he`s bulking now...

lol the abs...


----------



## London1976

But I know I won't get a fat belly, top abs show and the rest will follow lol


----------



## London1976

New competition; who has the better back. Me or little franki lol


----------



## crazycal1

lets see some photographic evidence of these top 4 abs then dude?

what was it you said?

FAT


----------



## London1976

Top 2 slightly lol. When tensed top 4, laying down show 6. Abs are getting hit HARD


----------



## London1976

I will never ever let myself get FAT


----------



## crazycal1

so prove it...


----------



## London1976

Cal uve seen pics of me and my abs on here before. Next pics will go up in January


----------



## crazycal1

i can assure you ive seen no ab pics on here of you bud..

an vague outline when your laying down tensing in a shadow doesnt count lol

right then tomorrow is decision day..

frank get those pics up..

dougie get that stamp ready to put on an t shirt to norwich :becky:


----------



## London1976

As i said before pictures do not give me any good justice, i know i can see and feel my abs.


----------



## franki3

stats;

chest-45"

arms-16"

thighs-22"

calfs-14"

neck-15" and a half

trying to put pics up but doesnt seem to be working,ill keep trying tho..


----------



## franki3

right pics are up in my albums under catergory wow!!!

sorry cal i tried to get them up on this page but it took me ages to get them to my album,,sorry geezer!!

these are my final pics so there will no more for a while!


----------



## crazycal1

frank would you put a link to them so its all kept tidy...

ive locked n stickeyd the other thread...


----------



## crazycal1

ahh found out where they were...

Muscle Chat Bodybuilding Forum - Fitness and Sports Nutrition - franki3's Album: wow!!!!!


----------



## London1976

Is that it Franki? i thought u were on bullets for the past month. lol i think i gained more in my little finger lol lol.


----------



## London1976

Just kidding mate. I suppose you look ok. When you gonna start bulking ??


----------



## crazycal1

i ithink the main thing is everyone is happy with their individual results...


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> Just kidding mate. I suppose you look ok. When you gonna start bulking ??


coming from you london that means a lot lol....


----------



## franki3

TheCrazyCal said:


> i ithink the main thing is everyone is happy with their individual results...


totally agree cal,everyone seems happy enough even london.

as long as im making gains along the way im happy im heading in the right direction thats the main thing.


----------



## franki3

TheCrazyCal said:


> ahh found out where they were...
> 
> Muscle Chat Bodybuilding Forum - Fitness and Sports Nutrition - franki3's Album: wow!!!!!


thanks cal for doing that me and computers dont really get along.

cheers pal:becky:


----------



## crazycal1

no problem bud...

its all been a good laugh and no ones had a hissy fit..

have to do it all again sometime..

i must admit having you two around has definitely focussed the mind more than i thought..

i usually try not to be competative cos its a very dangerous beast to unleash lol

nice one chaps...


----------



## London1976

I'm always looking to improve on how i look, thats why i change things around in my training and diet, so now out goes the isolation crap and in come the hardcore compounds baby !!! Just looking to get a little bit of mass on upper body and hopefully gain a stone without hardly putting on any FAT.

Your stats are ok Franki but when i get to your weight i will have better stats lol lol

I think currently i have:

guns 14 half

chicken thighs 21 half

calfs 14

chest 41

waist 30


----------



## franki3

TheCrazyCal said:


> no problem bud...
> 
> its all been a good laugh and no ones had a hissy fit..
> 
> have to do it all again sometime..
> 
> i must admit having you two around has definitely focussed the mind more than i thought..
> 
> i usually try not to be competative cos its a very dangerous beast to unleash lol
> 
> nice one chaps...


here here!!!

its been great fun...

all in all i think we have each others intrest at heart,were all here to help and motivate each other...i know im grateful for everyones help and advice.:clap2:


----------



## London1976

Exactly Cal, thats why i was training like a monster, cardio 5 times a week. The comp made me more determend to beat you 2, but 2nd was ok for me 

I was even doing cardio on my bloody lunchbreak lol. Now its over no more cardio........O yeah its bullet time again....But i guess you 2 cant do it cause uve just finished the 1st cycle lol....

Anyone else up for round 2 with me....


----------



## franki3

oh yeh weight 13.4 stone..but does go up and down from 13.2 to 13.7izza:


----------



## London1976

I think im bang on 12, I havent stepped on scales for a week. ( franki you fat s h i t) u know im kidding right.


----------



## crazycal1

dont you just love it when some one insults you then says lol on the end...

lol makes it aaaaaaaaall right...

cnut lol :becky:


----------



## London1976

Haha cal lol lol


----------



## splinter1466867924

franki3 said:


> oh yeh weight 13.4 stone..but does go up and down from 13.2 to 13.7izza:


How tall are you franki?


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> Exactly Cal, thats why i was training like a monster, cardio 5 times a week. The comp made me more determend to beat you 2, but 2nd was ok for me
> 
> I was even doing cardio on my bloody lunchbreak lol. Now its over no more cardio........O yeah its bullet time again....But i guess you 2 cant do it cause uve just finished the 1st cycle lol....
> 
> Anyone else up for round 2 with me....


Do you like getting your arse wooped London

@round 2

I thought one spanking was enough

notice no lol


----------



## London1976

I didn't even know i lost LOL, my bullets will begin end of next week, I will soon get to 13st. Watch this space little franki LOL


----------



## crazycal1

tenner you end up looking like phil mitchell..


----------



## London1976

Never ever... i will never let myself get fat. Anyway hes skinny now :axe:


----------



## crazycal1

lol you are fat you dont have abs pmsl...

and round we go...

you cant call andy bolton fat when beating the deadlift world record, then talk about having abs when you dont have any.

sorry..but thats how it is..


----------



## London1976

so cause my abs dont show im fat ?? my body fat is lower than ur sunshine


----------



## London1976

calling a skinny guy is an insult, i never call you ugly do i:becky:


----------



## crazycal1

btw ladies have i said about my 9"... :becky:

i know it look s abit smaller..but honestly lol...


----------



## London1976

How can u say im fat and andy bolton isn't


----------



## franki3

splinter said:


> How tall are you franki?


5"11 splint


----------



## London1976

Ho ho ho green giant


----------



## lobo

TheCrazyCal said:


> tenner you end up looking like phil mitchell..


 LMFAO!! funny as fcuk...so London you going on the bullets again then ?


----------



## lobo

franki3 said:


> 5"11 splint


 Tell you what tho Franki youve got a lot harder by the looks of things mate!


----------



## London1976

Yes mate, gonna buy them end of the month

week 1- 1 bullet

week 2- 2 bullets

week 3- 1 bullet

week 4- 2 bullets

week 5- big muscles


----------



## franki3

splinter said:


> How tall are you franki?





London1976 said:


> Yes mate, gonna buy them end of the month
> 
> week 1- 1 bullet
> 
> week 2- 2 bullets
> 
> week 3- 1 bullet
> 
> week 4- 2 bullets
> 
> week 5- big muscles


Week 6 liposuction. Lol


----------



## lobo

London1976 said:


> Yes mate, gonna buy them end of the month
> 
> week 1- 1 bullet
> 
> week 2- 2 bullets
> 
> week 3- 1 bullet
> 
> week 4- 2 bullets
> 
> week 5- big muscles


 London 1 bullet per day for week one etc why are you going back down on week 3 to 1 bullet per day? Do you think this will work ?

Ive been taking 2 a day for just over a week and think im going to carry on at said dosage ,noticing my recovery time has dropped significantly so has bodyfat..:becky:


----------



## splinter1466867924

London1976 said:


> Yes mate, gonna buy them end of the month
> 
> week 1- 1 bullet
> 
> week 2- 2 bullets
> 
> week 3- 1 bullet
> 
> week 4- 2 bullets
> 
> week 5- big muscles


What's the reasoning behind this?


----------



## London1976

Because last time I was on 2 a day and only lasted 2 weeks. This

made me grumpy, angry and very tired. So next time i wanna try it different and last the full 4 weeks.


----------



## lobo

London1976 said:


> Because last time I was on 2 a day and only lasted 2 weeks. This
> 
> made me grumpy, angry and very tired. So next time i wanna try it different and last the full 4 weeks.


 Lol London I was like that anyway to begin with so with me it dont make a difference!!...welcome to my world lol


----------



## franki3

lobo said:


> Lol London I was like that anyway to begin with so with me it dont make a difference!!...welcome to my world lol


Do you train at muscleworks too lobo!!!


----------



## franki3

Where's cal's photos thought we was getting judged this weekend by handsome extreme and his lovely wife..!


----------



## splinter1466867924

he's posted loads up franki.


----------



## crazycal1

page 3 dude...

where else...:becky:


----------



## London1976

haha im on page 3. thats where all the sexy people go with big chest


----------



## calver11

Im half way through my cycle and have seen improvements! I will get some photos up soon to.

I did have my own thread but it went missing :S Well I cant seem to find it...

I think I might be the dark horse here if there is any entrants for late comers?


----------



## sniper300c

lobo said:


> Lol London I was like that anyway to begin with so with me it dont make a difference!!...welcome to my world lol


ha ha, you sound the same as me!! i'm like it 364 days of the year.....i have half day off on my birthday and christmas........lol


----------



## lobo

franki3 said:


> Do you train at muscleworks too lobo!!!


 Yeh Franki i do train there in fact i train in 2 gyms at the moment muscleworks and titanium in woodford i get a better range of equipment and training advice from both!:nod:


----------



## fishfingers

HELLO, IF YOU LIKE MY ADVICE AND YOU THINK I HAVE HELPED YOU PLEASE FEEL FREE TO ADD TO MY REPUTATION. CLICK ON THE LITTLE SCALE ICON UNDER MY PICTURE.

THANK YOU AND HAVE A NICE DAY

TRAIN HARD

EAT

REST

THEN YOU WILL SEE RESULTS

Lol sorry London this did make me laugh..


----------



## crazycal1

calver hurry up and stick some pics up if you think you got a shot dude...


----------



## franki3

lobo said:


> Yeh Franki i do train there in fact i train in 2 gyms at the moment muscleworks and titanium in woodford i get a better range of equipment and training advice from both!:nod:


Put some pics up yobo let's have a butchers


----------



## lobo

franki3 said:


> Put some pics up yobo let's have a butchers


ok mate i will rustle some up and post never done it before tho so give me a bit isnt there a thread on how to post pics?


----------



## lobo

pmsl at yobo!..lol:becky:


----------



## aka

lobo said:


> ok mate i will rustle some up and post never done it before tho so give me a bit isnt there a thread on how to post pics?


click on POST REPLY > scroll down where it says MANAGE ATTACHMENTS > click on CHOOSE FILE > find pic on your documents or images folders > OPEN > CLOSE WINDOW > scroll up again and type message in the message square > then click on submit reply


----------



## crazycal1

when you make a reply..just scroll down to attachments...

click it...


----------



## Brockyboy

My before and after T-bullet pics...i finished my cycle 4wks ago gained 14lb and kept 11lb lean gains and strength gains continue to go up as I've PB'd on my squat every wk since finishing my cycle


----------



## fishfingers

Bang some more pictures up bro cant really tell from this picture.


----------



## Brockyboy

fishfingers said:


> Bang some more pictures up bro cant really tell from this picture.


can't seem to upload pics onto the thread from my phone I've uploaded them into an album marked progress in my profile take a look see what you guys think


----------



## crazycal1

Muscle Chat Bodybuilding Forum - Fitness and Sports Nutrition - Brockyboy's Album: Progress - Picture

very lean matey...


----------



## Brockyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> Muscle Chat Bodybuilding Forum - Fitness and Sports Nutrition - Brockyboy's Album: Progress - Picture
> 
> very lean matey...


Cheers mate !


----------



## splinter1466867924

Brockyboy said:


> Cheers mate !


Went through that album of yours fella.

Nicely cut mate, your arms n back are real impressive!


----------



## crazycal1

its all about change tho innit...


----------



## splinter1466867924

14 lb gain.... thats some serious change


----------



## crazycal1

it is, if, with the greatest respect, you can see a 14 lb change...

i can see an improvement in condition thats all.


----------



## Brockyboy

splinter said:


> Went through that album of yours fella.
> 
> Nicely cut mate, your arms n back are real impressive!


Thanks man!

Cal I noticed a big change in myself until I got used to it now I don't see it...strength gains are still there to and overall its helped me push through my plateu that had been getting on ma tits for like a year!..lol


----------



## crazycal1

brocky, youre in great shape and not disputing anything at all 

you make my leaness look like s**t...

but i dont see much diff from the before piccies..

but it aint down to me lol...

its only cos we dont know you enuff to really discuss youre pics openly lol..

well others wont but i will...

its all good dude..


----------



## Brockyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> brocky, youre in great shape and not disputing anything at all
> 
> you make my leaness look like s**t...
> 
> but i dont see much diff from the before piccies..
> 
> but it aint down to me lol...
> 
> its only cos we dont know you enuff to really discuss youre pics openly lol..
> 
> well others wont but i will...
> 
> its all good dude..


Lol I wasn't offended dude...i like your brutaly honest approach..lol

it's the only way to be no honesty no progression!


----------



## crazycal1

lol thanks bud.. 

nothing worse than having someone piss down your back and tell you its raining...

so are we waiting for mr.scarb and shane to put up there before and after pics or what lol..

decision time dougie...


----------



## calver11

Ok im two weeks in and have gained 10lbs.. But where? I can see some more shape but thats about it.

I thought I was making progress and progresing in shape but when I compared to an old photo not much difference = /

Also this is my last 2 weeks of a split routine, am having a more specific rugby routine made for me.. Which doesnt focus on so much about looking good but im sure gains will come.


----------



## crazycal1

i cant really see the 10lbs bud but theres a big noticeable difference..

tbh i think its down to how well the pics are taken.

i look half the size in some of my pics..


----------



## calver11

I just feel in more shape and bit more pump to be honest, will see how the last leg of it goes.


----------



## aka

calver11 said:


> Ok im two weeks in and have gained 10lbs.. But where? I can see some more shape but thats about it.


you do look much fuller indeed no doubt, keep on the hard work for two more weeks


----------



## London1976

I can see some difference calver, in ur 1st pic was that 2 weeks ago ?


----------



## calver11

Its the most recent one I have of me before I started the bullets.. About a month old I think.

So yes this is not a perfect test but it is atleast 95% good.

Yeah fuller is the word I was looking for!

Just need some abs


----------



## aka

calver11 said:


> Its the most recent one I have of me before I started the bullets.. About a month old I think.
> 
> So yes this is not a perfect test but it is atleast 95% good.
> 
> Yeah fuller is the word I was looking for!
> 
> Just need some abs


I wouldn't bother for abs if I was you "for now", for the next two weeks eat like a monster and carry on lifting weights like Jay Cutler (watch some youtube videos to motivate you), I wouldn't bother with the rugby training either (for now) but that is just me having a big mouth. I think you will get more out of the bullets in this way.


----------



## franki3

When am I going to be crowned champion?????

I've got a good back photo for you London I'll put up tomoz to show you how far your away from me!! Lol only kidding.......


----------



## London1976

My back is better than yours lol. It's all about the legs for me now. I will stick a recent pic of my legs up later on today.


----------



## franki3

there you go london!!! lol


----------



## London1976

Where is it ?? Hang on I will zoom the picture. O yea I see it now...WOW, you have 1 big fat back, Fat back=fat belly  I prefer my small lean back lol


----------



## franki3

Thankyou!!!


----------



## crazycal1

FAT BACK=FAT BELLY?

SMALL LEAN BACK=FAT BELLY?

lets see your abs if youre gonna trash talk.

thought it was a good pic frank..


----------



## franki3

TheCrazyCal said:


> FAT BACK=FAT BELLY?
> 
> SMALL LEAN BACK=FAT BELLY?
> 
> lets see your abs if youre gonna trash talk.
> 
> thought it was a good pic frank..


Thanks cal starting a strict diet next week just having carbs in the morning and some pasta after workout about 11ish

then no carbs on non training days I reckon by Xmas should have abs showing alot more fingers crossed

how much cardio should I be aiming at cal a week to help me along the way?


----------



## London1976

Handbags....... I have abs cal but I will wait till they show more. I don't have no fat. I just don't have thick abs, simple really. Fat is when your belly sticks out. Well guess what mine is flat. When I stand to the side there ain't no lumps or bumps. People slate me all the time so when I give it back people don't like it, well tough


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> FAT BACK=FAT BELLY?
> 
> SMALL LEAN BACK=FAT BELLY?
> 
> lets see your abs if youre gonna trash talk.
> 
> thought it was a good pic frank..


agreed.

Your traps are looking good franki, when that fat starts to come off they'll certainly look alot more defined.


----------



## Brockyboy

Is this competion ever gonna end??...lol


----------



## crazycal1

lol it shouldve been judged the day you put your pics up brocky..

tbh i think the diff in calvers pics,considering its only 2 weeks is shockingly good.

n i really didnt like saying it lol

its not unfortunately about the end result..its the differnce..


----------



## London1976

Jeez man, ain't anyone got a sense of humour. Stop being boring people. It was a joke franki, your back is ok.


----------



## London1976

TheCrazyCal said:


> FAT BACK=FAT BELLY?
> 
> SMALL LEAN BACK=FAT BELLY?
> 
> lets see your abs if youre gonna trash talk.
> 
> thought it was a good pic frank..


I never trash talk.....Abs are slowly coming through


----------



## franki3

Well done London all good things come to the ones that wait they say!:clap2:


----------



## London1976

Cheers franki. I like your back


----------



## London1976

TheCrazyCal said:


> lol it shouldve been judged the day you put your pics up brocky..
> 
> tbh i think the diff in calvers pics,considering its only 2 weeks is shockingly good.
> 
> n i really didnt like saying it lol
> 
> its not unfortunately about the end result..its the differnce..


Calver said the 1st pic was 1 month before he's 2nd pic cal. 6 weeks in total.


----------



## crazycal1

hello little mateys..

we`ve all been waiting so long to see you haha


----------



## London1976

Haha tell me about it cal. Too bloody long


----------



## crazycal1

NOW you can kinda take the piss outta the fat fcukers :becky:


----------



## Phill1466867973

London1976 said:


> I never trash talk.....Abs are slowly coming through


I hope that was an un-intentional 'nipple slip' London matey lol!


----------



## crazycal1

have i won yet then? :becky:


----------



## London1976

Its not over yet cal. Im still on bullets :becky:


----------



## franki3

How many cycles are you planning before you put your final pics in London??

Lol


----------



## London1976

My pics went up yonks ago. I'm 4 days in now and gonna do 3 weeks


----------



## calver11

Cheers Cal!

Im basically done now tbh and from my last pics to now.. Not alot of change I may post them up if I feel worth it.

Got my next project all typed up tonight, going to hit a Push and Pull routine up till around christmas time.. with NO T Bullets. Will see how I feel without them!


----------



## splinter1466867924

Shame, ive lost all the weight I had gained on the bullets.

Im now back down to 81kg, having had been on 86kg at one point. I still got the size in my arms, just a bit daunting as I step on the scales every day.


----------



## crazycal1

i have lost some gains(gonna weigh myselkf in abit)

however i`m still in far far better shape than i was before them.

i have 23 of em left over and will be hitting them again soon...

seems to me there is some kinda of water gain and loss despite gains being dry...

ohh intersting ive just weighed in and im 12"2 still.

measured legs last nite and ive dropped an inch tho..

if anything im as lean as my pics..

most odd...

who fcuking cares i look great :becky:


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> i have lost some gains(gonna weigh myselkf in abit)
> 
> however i`m still in far far better shape than i was before them.
> 
> i have 23 of em left over and will be hitting them again soon...
> 
> seems to me there is some kinda of water gain and loss despite gains being dry...
> 
> ohh intersting ive just weighed in and im 12"2 still.
> 
> measured legs last nite and ive dropped an inch tho..
> 
> if anything im as lean as my pics..
> 
> most odd...
> 
> who fcuking cares i look great :becky:


I am alot leaner now then say prior to the bullets. Think i'd be better off doing something like anavar...

Cal with those 23 caps, run the course for 3 weeks. If I was to go on em again, I dont see the point of 4 weeks + it'd be better on your liver and cholesterol.


----------



## crazycal1

thats the plan splint..

tbh thats all i did last time, i thought the burning sensation in my elbow was from bullets and thats why i stopped em..along with my body temp..

which seems to be improving which makes me thinkit was stress somehow..


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> thats the plan splint..
> 
> tbh thats all i did last time, i thought the burning sensation in my elbow was from bullets and thats why i stopped em..along with my body temp..
> 
> which seems to be improving which makes me thinkit was stress somehow..


You know my history with Tennis Elbow mate, I stopped gym for 5 months, not solely because of that but as I was out of the gym initially due to pains I became lazy.

Not saying it'd happen to you, but did to me; then again came back big n stronger then previously =D

There are loads of exercises you could do twice a day to help ease the pain on your elbows. Get an appointment with a physio mate!


----------



## franki3

Upright rows,side raises and hammer curls all fukcing hurt my left elbow I've had this pain for over a year now,so I stay away from these exercises but decided last week enough is enough and went to a sport therapist for some ultra sound and some deep penetration massage.

Don't think it's tenis elbow becoz this pain starts at my elbow and runs down my forearm.

Got another session next week so we will see wot happens.

If this doesn't work the maybe some acupuncture...


----------



## London1976

I knew you liked deep penetration lol


----------



## splinter1466867924

franki3 said:


> Upright rows,side raises and hammer curls all fukcing hurt my left elbow I've had this pain for over a year now,so I stay away from these exercises but decided last week enough is enough and went to a sport therapist for some ultra sound and some deep penetration massage.
> 
> Don't think it's tenis elbow becoz this pain starts at my elbow and runs down my forearm.
> 
> Got another session next week so we will see wot happens.
> 
> If this doesn't work the maybe some acupuncture...


Franki I got U/S treatment a couple of times, and it did help for a few days but then the symptoms did re-occur, the exercises helped most. These kind of issues just tend to resolve themselves after a while.


----------



## crazycal1

nah its not tennis elbow splint, ive had that..

i`ll reply in more detail on my thread when i get a chance.. cool:


----------



## calver11

I still have some left and was tempted to use them but.. well im a official mess as it stands!

Saw a physio tonight and my pelvis has rotated forwarded causing my hammys to tighen my groins to tighten and give me a loveley curved spine over time so I got 4 weeks of streching!


----------



## Brockyboy

I' ve got a few left bout a wks worth..lol if I was gonna do them again it would only be 3wks as superdrol loses max effect after this. I didn't run pct and had no sides i've kept 10lb from the 14lb I gained so am super happy with my first time taking anything stronger than creatine!


----------



## EXTREME

OK gentlemen, after waiting for certain entrants to post their pictures (and not bloody getting to see them) I've came to a final decision with the help of 2005 BNBF Miss Britain Figure Joanna Fairbairn,

1st place - Cal and London both made significant gains (even though the pictures were pretty crap the gains were there to see).

3rd place - Brockyboy as a late entry and only posting back pics but again significant gains.

Frankie, I haven't seen any pictures of your results, same with Splinter, its a bit like entering Miss World in a burka, no body shots = no prizes guys!

If Brockyboy, Cal and London can pm me with their chest sizes an Extremist tee will be sent out to them.


----------



## aka

Extreme said:


> OK gentlemen, after waiting for certain entrants to post their pictures (and not bloody getting to see them) I've came to a final decision with the help of 2005 BNBF Miss Britain Figure Joanna Fairbairn,
> 
> 1st place - Cal and London both made significant gains (even though the pictures were pretty crap the gains were there to see).
> 
> 3rd place - Brockyboy as a late entry and only posting back pics but again significant gains.
> 
> Frankie, I haven't seen any pictures of your results, same with Splinter,* its a bit like entering Miss World in a burka*, no body shots = no prizes guys!
> 
> If Brockyboy, Cal and London can pm me with their chest sizes an Extremist tee will be sent out to them.


Yeah, I think that was a fair judgement

well done boys :clap2:


----------



## London1976

Well chuffed, I told you I would win and I don't mind sharing the crown lol


----------



## franki3

Extreme said:


> OK gentlemen, after waiting for certain entrants to post their pictures (and not bloody getting to see them) I've came to a final decision with the help of 2005 BNBF Miss Britain Figure Joanna Fairbairn,
> 
> 1st place - Cal and London both made significant gains (even though the pictures were pretty crap the gains were there to see).
> 
> 3rd place - Brockyboy as a late entry and only posting back pics but again significant gains.
> 
> Frankie, I haven't seen any pictures of your results, same with Splinter, its a bit like entering Miss World in a burka, no body shots = no prizes guys!
> 
> If Brockyboy, Cal and London can pm me with their chest sizes an Extremist tee will be sent out to them.


My pics were on my profile titled wow (but never mind!!)

well done chaps..


----------



## Brockyboy

London1976 said:


> Well chuffed, I told you I would win and I don't mind sharing the crown lol


Well done man...al beat you next time!..lol

Used your calve programme monday night ther still tight the day!


----------



## London1976

Hey brocky I'm on my 6th day of bullets now so u won't beat me lol. Im glad you like my calve routine mate, told ya it's a killer. Lots of ache and burn.


----------



## Brockyboy

Hell yeah man totally ruined after!!!


----------



## London1976

Also i can't and won't be beaten lol


----------



## crazycal1

i think t bulets promote a big change in everyone in the first 2 weeks whether you train or not.

circumstances dictated i didnt train well and maybe only 6x in 6 weeks, but it does show you what keeping your diet nailed can do for you..

imo i still think calver shoulda won..

i thought the diff in his chest was more noticeable than in anyones bodyparts.

n if it was about overall condition brockboy had it..

n i hate to say it but given london only did em for 2 weeks he shoulda beat me...

dear god did just say that..

but either way thanks dougie n thanks jo :clap2:

your wise judging suits me 

thanks D

for me this was the first 6 months ive been able to train properly in 18 months since my back op and ive forgotten what linear progress is..

i`m hoping this is just the beginning as i havent progressed for ohh 2 1/2 years..

maintenance is very very frustrating.

anyhoo, i had a right laugh doing this and if anyones up for a 6 month change challenge lets get it on..


----------



## Brockyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> i think t bulets promote a big change in everyone in the first 2 weeks whether you train or not.
> 
> circumstances dictated i didnt train well and maybe only 6x in 6 weeks, but it does show you what keeping your diet nailed can do for you..
> 
> imo i still think calver shoulda won..
> 
> i thought the diff in his chest was more noticeable than in anyones bodyparts.
> 
> n if it was about overall condition brockboy had it..
> 
> n i hate to say it but given london only did em for 2 weeks he shoulda beat me...
> 
> dear god did just say that..
> 
> but either way thanks dougie n thanks jo :clap2:
> 
> your wise judging suits me
> 
> thanks D
> 
> for me this was the first 6 months ive been able to train properly in 18 months since my back op and ive forgotten what linear progress is..
> 
> i`m hoping this is just the beginning as i havent progressed for ohh 2 1/2 years..
> 
> maintenance is very very frustrating.
> 
> anyhoo, i had a right laugh doing this and if anyones up for a 6 month change challenge lets get it on..


Haha spot on man!

Still I get a free t-shirt tho so well happy wi the results!


----------



## London1976

Ok im 6 days in my 2 time round on bullets. Im 168lbs now.

This is me now and i will do same pics when i finish cycle, i dont expect much difference tho.

Dont worry about the drawings on the wall, im decorating after xmas lol

Stop drooling over my pants lol....still got stick legs but im working hard on them now....


----------



## crazycal1

well you got balls...

i`ll give you that...


----------



## London1976

Can't believe I weigh same as u cal


----------



## London1976

What u reckon cal? Not to far from the brad Pitt look huh lol.


----------



## calver11

Screw it.. Just because im injured doesnt mean I cant post up my final pics..


----------



## London1976

Good progress mate


----------



## crazycal1

yeah dude, really impressive changes there..

get your self sorted, start stretching and have a try a training less frequently and allow abit more rest..

lol hey dudes the 2 winners only train 2x a week...

ponder that motherfcukers!


----------



## London1976

On bullets = 4-5 x a week training

No bullets = 2 days a week training


----------



## sniper300c

London1976 said:


> What u reckon cal? Not to far from the brad Pitt look huh lol.


ha ha brad pitt!!! more like arm pitt..............lol


----------



## London1976

Lol good one sniper


----------



## sniper300c

sorry wasnt sure if you'd like my dry sense of humour, hows the bullets going fella


----------



## London1976

So far so good, no aches what's so ever. Even after 4 days in a row training.


----------



## sniper300c

thats good, i just finished a 4 week on them 2 a day, by the last week i did have pain in lower back could have been liver connected i think, was taking liv52 though.

think 3 weeks would be long enough on them, gained about 12lbs hung onto about 9/10 of them


----------



## crazycal1

is everyone else's recovery up on them?

my recovery was unaltered..ie awful


----------



## Ghost1466867995

TheCrazyCal said:


> is everyone else's recovery up on them?
> 
> my recovery was unaltered..ie awful


your getting old now tho mate ...


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> So far so good, no aches what's so ever. Even after 4 days in a row training.


You don't train heavy London so I wouldn't think you would ache.

No malice intended London.


----------



## London1976

Try doing 4 sets of 15 and you will feel the ache frank. I trained like this before bullets and let me tell ya I was hurting mate. I'm just going lighter for a few months.


----------



## crazycal1

lol he wasnt having a pop..

so is everyones recovery up?


----------



## London1976

I know he wern't champ, Franki's cool. How you feeling about finishing joint with me, you should be proud you took half my crown


----------



## London1976

Cal today is my 7th day. Been taking 1 a day but now gonna start having 2. I don't feel tired like last time but that could change now I'm on 2. Recovery is great and I haven't really notice a change in strength as yet. Maybe it's cause I'm lifting lighter than usual, but I did try 100kg decline yesterday and I managed 8.


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> I know he wern't champ, Franki's cool. How you feeling about finishing joint with me, you should be proud you took half my crown


Cheers chump!!! Sorry I meant champ lol


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> lol he wasnt having a pop..
> 
> so is everyones recovery up?


Made no difference to me when I was on, im fortunate enough to recover quite quickly... I put this down to being younger though and having a decent diet/supplement regime throughout.


----------



## crazycal1

lol well if anyone ever wants to come to norwich to try some trap bar deads..

we`ll see if anyone can train the next day lol...

this is the thiing splint i`m pretty convinced my diet and stuff is more than adequate..

true age aint helping tho...

oh i`m well chuffed london..peas in a pod lol


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> lol well if anyone ever wants to come to norwich to try some trap bar deads..
> 
> we`ll see if anyone can train the next day lol...
> 
> this is the thiing splint i`m pretty convinced my diet and stuff is more than adequate..
> 
> true age aint helping tho...
> 
> oh i`m well chuffed london..peas in a pod lol


I'd love a trap bar mate.... gyms have a nack for not wanting to pay for shizzle when you suggest it though. :axe:


----------



## crazycal1

well i`m only a short train journey away dude..


----------



## calver11

It would be interesting to see everyones veiws on what is 'heavy training' and 'intense' and how people train ect. As I am sure we all have different opinions. I mean the guy I train with seems to think hes pushing him self, but I can always get that extra rep out of him when im there.


----------



## crazycal1

well i just saw some of londons widegrip pullups and was i mpressed.

his t bar row squats are another matter..

however i would say he trains hard.

my interpretation of intense/hard is my pb of 20 hugely rest paused partial trap bar singles at 220kg which took 15 mins to complete..


----------



## London1976

Glad u like the chins cal. T bar row was not good, I was using my legs to help me lift but I didn't want to use my legs as much, so I dropped the weight to 65 and the form was better.


----------



## crazycal1

you can imagine how shrug poundages are exaggerated in this way...

pullups were great tho..all the way down...


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> my interpretation of intense/hard is my pb of 20 hugely rest paused partial trap bar singles at 220kg which took 15 mins to complete..


220kg.... you monster... only partial... but none the less


----------



## crazycal1

thanks splint 

theyre well under knee height too, so theyre not you tube partials lol

its all in the hips dude...

systemic fatigue grows muscle for everyone, volume and muscle pumping does not..(just the people you hear about from "mates" or "magazines" or using gear.)

systemic fatigue will guarentee growth...

thats why im so scathing of the "lack of progress so i`ll do a best protein thread" or " a lets analyse the aRsehole out of my diet so my spreadsheet looks good thread"

you dont hear me banging on about it..

or london tbh

adding a tiny amount of weight to the bar each week...thats all that matters...

then resting up and eating and training again..


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> thanks splint
> 
> theyre well under knee height too, so theyre not you tube partials lol
> 
> its all in the hips dude...
> 
> systemic fatigue grows muscle for everyone, volume and muscle pumping does not..(just the people you hear about from "mates" or "magazines" or using gear.)
> 
> systemic fatigue will guarentee growth...
> 
> thats why im so scathing of the "lack of progress so i`ll do a best protein thread" or " a lets analyse the aRsehole out of my diet so my spreadsheet looks good thread"
> 
> you dont hear me banging on about it..
> 
> or london tbh
> 
> adding a tiny amount of weight to the bar each week...thats all that matters...
> 
> then resting up and eating and training again..


I'd normally do like 100kg on deads for like 10 reps, full rom.

Thought id go for 140kg, as spitfire just happens to be a deadlifting machine... my grip was my failure though; so only got 3 reps.... something I need to work on! I train bare handed... and well thats it raw skin.


----------



## crazycal1

me too bud...

i dont have any grip probs as i`m a tight fisted wnaker 

you added to much weight too quickly basically bud..


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> me too bud...
> 
> i dont have any grip probs as i`m a tight fisted wnaker
> 
> you added to much weight too quickly basically bud..


Ah yeah I know, will try and average 105-110 next week.


----------



## crazycal1

ya see you know but it takes me whinging on for you to do...

you listen to your uncle cal lmao...


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> ya see you know but it takes me whinging on for you to do...
> 
> you listen to your uncle cal lmao...


Oh I know...

I do suffer from sweaty hand syndrome when training. Tis annoying to say the least. Like the strength is there, just cant keep my grip long enough.


----------



## reidp

TheCrazyCal said:


> i think t bulets promote a big change in everyone in the first 2 weeks whether you train or not.
> 
> circumstances dictated i didnt train well and maybe only 6x in 6 weeks, but it does show you what keeping your diet nailed can do for you..
> 
> imo i still think calver shoulda won..
> 
> i thought the diff in his chest was more noticeable than in anyones bodyparts.
> 
> n if it was about overall condition brockboy had it..
> 
> n i hate to say it but given london only did em for 2 weeks he shoulda beat me...
> 
> dear god did just say that..
> 
> but either way thanks dougie n thanks jo :clap2:
> 
> your wise judging suits me
> 
> thanks D
> 
> for me this was the first 6 months ive been able to train properly in 18 months since my back op and ive forgotten what linear progress is..
> 
> i`m hoping this is just the beginning as i havent progressed for ohh 2 1/2 years..
> 
> maintenance is very very frustrating.
> 
> *anyhoo, i had a right laugh doing this and if anyones up for a 6 month change challenge lets get it on*..


i would be interested in this cal


----------



## reidp

my bullets finished a few days ago and my gains are impressive, gained 1.5'' on my arms, my shoulders are looking the best they ever have and i gained an inch on my legs. i lost my appetite in a big way on them even struggling to get a shake down, now ive finished im eating far too much and need to stop lol. i suffered with arm and shin splints in the last half of the course, never had arm spints before and le me tell you there bloody sore. that was the first course of anything like that before and would reccomendn i will prob start another course after xmas.


----------



## franki3

reido said:


> my bullets finished a few days ago and my gains are impressive, gained 1.5'' on my arms, my shoulders are looking the best they ever have and i gained an inch on my legs. i lost my appetite in a big way on them even struggling to get a shake down, now ive finished im eating far too much and need to stop lol. i suffered with arm and shin splints in the last half of the course, never had arm spints before and le me tell you there bloody sore. that was the first course of anything like that before and would reccomendn i will prob start another course after xmas.


Post up some pics buddy!!


----------



## WallsOfJericho

Brockyboy said:


> My before and after T-bullet pics...i finished my cycle 4wks ago gained 14lb and kept 11lb lean gains and strength gains continue to go up as I've PB'd on my squat every wk since finishing my cycle


The first picture is the after picture, right?


----------



## Brockyboy

Kaz85 said:


> The first picture is the after picture, right?


the one with my head shaved is the after, I posted them from my phone and I cant see them..they are in a folder on my profile with descriptions.......


----------



## franki3

I miss this thread!!!!!!! Had some good laughs


----------



## London1976

I miss it too due to me being the winner and that


----------



## crazycal1

well when my backs sorted i`ll be ready to rock n roll again..

thats if you`s two is up for it...

lol i told you i`d make you famous london..


----------



## franki3

TheCrazyCal said:


> well when my backs sorted i`ll be ready to rock n roll again..
> 
> thats if you`s two is up for it...
> 
> lol i told you i`d make you famous london..


I'm in a different league now cal!!:becky:


----------



## crazycal1

ahh you rattle when you walk lol...

i`m just thecrazycal :wink:


----------



## London1976

True franki, you are in a different league. You are still stuck in the rymans league and moi is in the premier with all the class lol


----------



## D11FYY1466868025

Please get a sick bag before looking at this lol.









Worst Condition in my life. 15.6stone or something to 14.5 still got 2 n a bit stone to go!


----------



## Phenix

Good man ur getting there wee man


----------

